# Don't Kick it to Reggie???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow...I can't believe they continue to kick to him...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Me either.Vikes clearly outplayed if it weren't for the turnovers and penalties.But then the best team doesn't always win.....glad this 5 game stretch is over.Schedule gets easier now.

And Pukers and Vikes have the same record after 5 games.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Duh! :eyeroll:

As ussual the vikes tried hard to lose another one but just couldn't give it away. I'm sure they will win 8 or 9 games, maybe even make the playoffs and then lose the first game and crush their fans once again. Sounds familiar doesn't it! :******:

uke: uke:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

What a roller coaster game! Man it's frustrating being a Vikes fan but I'm glad they pulled it out.

Childress is so lame!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Clearly Drew Brees is one of the best QB's in the game.Even with subs for recievers.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Kluwe might be looking for a new punting job..heard on KFan he was directed every time to kick out of bounds. Chilly was irrate!
I'm irrate chilly still has his job.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Wow...I can't believe they continue to kick to him...


WHy, they won right??????? :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I am still wondering how they won. If the Saints would have threw the ball everytime they would have kicked the crap out of the horn helmets. AP sure had a bad game but I guess you can't have a good running game unless you have a good passing game and vise versa. I can't wait until the viks give the Lions their first win next sunday.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is one thing to think about......if Reggie did not return those punts the vikes would not have had time to win the game.

The saints would have just eaten clock and scored.

Those two returns could have been the best for the vikes to get a cough....cough....cough.....victory.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Booster said:


> I am still wondering how they won. If the Saints would have threw the ball everytime they would have kicked the crap out of the horn helmets. AP sure had a bad game but I guess you can't have a good running game unless you have a good passing game and vise versa. I can't wait until the viks give the Lions their first win next sunday.


And if the special teams make a tackle,Bush doesn't get 2 TD's......the "What if Game" can always be played.

Who cares HOW they won......they won......the PUKERS lost......tied in the standings.And the toughest part of the Vikes schedule is over. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> ......tied in the standings.And the toughest part of the Vikes schedule is over. :beer:


Technically, we hold the tie-breaker! 8) :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > ......tied in the standings.And the toughest part of the Vikes schedule is over. :beer:
> ...


Technically like baseball the second game has to be played if there is a tie. :beer:


----------

